
The iPhone is the crack cocaine of technology. Don’t celebrate its birthday - Cbasedlifeform
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2017/jun/29/apple-iphone-ten-years-old-crippling-addiction
======
pcunite
The Blackberry had this title first I think.

